# This made me chuckle!!!



## Holidays_are_coming (27 July 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/jul/26/london-2012-zara-phillips


----------



## MollyMoomin (27 July 2012)

LOL! :like: 

:snigger: anti-snafflers


----------



## Kat (27 July 2012)

Very witty! 

Love the fact that the press failed to recognise princess anne too!


----------



## Mince Pie (27 July 2012)

Is anyone else seeing the irony in it? It came across to me that it was a bit of a moan about how everyone was trying to ask about the horses/events etc., apart from the red tops who were asking about Zara.



But didn't Zara do well to field all the questions....


----------

